# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  ثبت نام کاربر برای ارسال پست به همراه کد امنیتی و اعتبار سنجی با جاوا اسکریپت

## sara _irani

سلام به همه دوستان
دوستان کسی کد (سورس) ثبت نام کاربر برای ارسال پست به همراه کد امنیتی (captcha) و اعتبار سنجی فرم با جاوا اسکریپت رو نداره 
اصلا باید چه طور بنویسم 
ممنون

----------


## as13851365

کارهایی که می خواهی انجام بدی :

ثبت نام کاربرانتعیین سطح دسترسی برای کاربراناستفاده از کد امنیتیاعتبار سنجی فرم





تک تک این کارها رو توی انجمن می تونید پیدا کنید بعد باید اینها رو کنار هم بزاری تا به صورت یکپارچه کار کنه

شما شروع کنید هر کجا به مشکل خوردید می تونید مطرح کنید تا دوستان راهنمایی بکنند

----------


## sara _irani

..........

----------


## sara _irani

مرسی جواب دادید 
اما من تو انجمن سرچ زدم چیزی پیدا نکردم
اگه پیدا میکردم که تاپیک نمیزدم 
میشه لینک اون تاپیکا رو بدید

----------


## AMIBCT

به نظر می‌رسد شما ابتدا باید کمی بیشتر مطالعه کنید و بعد به نوشتن برنامه‌های پیچیده‌تر بپردازید
اگر این پروژه مربوط به کار دانشگاهی یا کلاسی شما نیست
بهتر است از آن صرف‌نظر کنید
و قدم به قدم با کارهای ساده‌تر شروع کنید

اگر مربوط به کار دانشگاهی است حتما استاد شما مطالب لازم را آموزش داده
یا منابع مربوط را معرفی کرده که با مراجعه به آن می‌توانید پروژه را آماده کنید

در هر حال نوشتن چیزی که شما می‌خواهید
کار کم‌حجمی نیست که در یک تاپیک بگنجد
اگر هم کسی این کار را انجام بدهد شما چیز زیادی متوجه نخواهید شد

----------

